# Numéricable castlenet cbv734ew et Airport Extreme en WDS



## minicos (16 Octobre 2010)

EDITION : Il faut lire Airport Express dans le titre, je me suis planté... si quelqu'un peut le corriger...

Bonjour,
un post pour signaler que le castlenet cbv734ew (modem 100M fourni par Numéricable) est compatible en WDS avec une Export express utilisée comme point WDS distant.
Le Castlenet fait chez moi le modem et le routage des IP, même wifi.

1. Ca ne fonctionne pas avec une clé WPA (du moins j'ai tout essayé sur ce point)
2. Ca fonctionne avec une clé WEP !

1. Je ne traite pas ce point, puisque je n'ai pas réussi à la faire fonctionner

2. Comment faire :

Il faut d'abord connaitre les éléments suivants :

- Adresse MAC sans fil du routeur. Elle se trouve en rentrant dans la config (192.168.0.1 par exemple avec le nom d'admin et le password) à l'onglet "Sans fil". Notez là.
- Nom du réseau sans fil du routeur visible à l'onglet "Sans fil" (NUMERICABLE-E4355 ou le nom que vous avez modifié)
- Le canal du routeur sans fil visible à l'onglet "Sans fil"





- Adress MAC de la borne Airport Express. Quand vous rentrez dans la config de la borne (par l'utilitaire Airport), elle se trouve dans l'onglet "résumé" à la ligne "Id. Airport"
Elles sont de la forme "A1:B2:C34:E5:F6"


Configuration du modem routeur Castlenet :

- changer la clé WEP pour mettre une chaine alphabétique de 13 caractères. Un mot de passe en clair si vous préférez. 
Dans l'onglet "sans fil" désactivez les 4 premiers protocoles (WPA...).
Dans "Chiffrement WEP" mettre "WEP-128bits". Laissez "Optionel" et 801.X "desactivé"
A la ligne "Clé réseau 1" rentrez votre mot de passe en clair de 13 caractères (par exemple "macgeneration".
Appuyer sur "Appliquer"




Le réseau aura changé de clé, il faudra donc s'y connecter en rentrant cette clé. Quand vous revenez dans la page de config du Castlenet, vous constaterez que la clé réseau 1 a changé, qu'elle est devenue hexadécimale et que la phrase de référence est devenue votre mot de passe en clair. Pour moi ça n'a pas d'incidence, mais peut-être que pour certains appareils il faudra rentrer la clé hexa... je ne sais pas. Pour la suite c'est bien la clé en clair de 13 caractères qui sera utilisée.

Toujours dans l'onglet "sans fil" de la configuration du Castlenet, allez dans la colonne de gauche à "Mode pont". 
Dans "Pont wifi" mettre "Activé"
Dans "Pont distant", rentrez l'Id Airport de la borne Airport Express (Celui que vous avez noté)
Cliquez sur "Appliquer"





Configuration de la borne Airport Express :

Utilisez "Utilitaire Airport" pour trouver la borne.
Depuis une configuration "par défaut" (appuyez sur le petit bouton de la borne Airport pendant au moins 10 secondes pour y revenir en cas de problème), rentrer dans le menu de configuration manuel (pas l'assistant).

Au premier onglet "Résumé" créez vous un profil différent du défaut. Cliquez sur le menu déroulant en face de "Profils :" choisissez "Gérez les profils" puis "+" renommez le profil, sélectionnez le dans la colonne "Actif et "Mettre à jour".

Une fois revenu dans la config de la borne : assurez vous que vous êtes dans la zone de l'icone Airport.

- A l'onglet "Borne d'accès" donnez un nom à votre borne, un mot de passe (peu importe lequel), cliquez sur l'heure réseau. Désactivez Internet par bonjour.




- A l'onglet "Sans Fil"
Mode sans fil : "Participer à un réseau WDS"
Nom du réseau sans fil : le nom sous lequel apparait le modem Castlenet en wifi, que vous avez noté.
Cochez la case "Autoriser les extensions à ce réseau"
Mode radio "803.11n compatible..."
Canal : LE MEME QUE CELUI DU CASTLENET que vous avez noté
Sécurité d'accès sans fil : "WEP (réseau de Sec. transitionnel)"
Mot de passe d'accès sans fil : votre chaine de 13 caractères (celle que vous avez rentré dans le Castlenet)
Confirmez la chaine
Cochez "Mémorisez dans mon trousseau"




Cliquez sur "Option de réseau sans fil". J'ai rentré "France" "5,5Mps" "100%" "1 heure" "non coché créer un réseau fermé" et "coché robustesse d'interférence"





- A l'onglet "WDS" qui est maintenant apparu :
Mode WPS : "WDS distant"
cocher la case "autoriser les clients sans fil"
WDS Principal : L'adresse MAC du routeur Castlenet (celle que vous avez noté dans l'onglet Sans fil de la configuration du routeur). Attention ce n'est pas l'adresse MAC du Castlenet, mais bien son Adresse MAC sans fil.





Vérifiez qu'au menu "Internet" de la configuration de la borne vous avez :
- connexion via en grisé (Airport WDS)
- Partage de connexion "Desactivé (mode pont)"


Mettre à jour,
ça doit fonctionner 


Avec cette configuration je passe d'une zone couverte par le routeur Castlenet à celle de la borne Airport Express de manière transparente. J'ai bien une VRAIE extension du réseau wifi.
La borne Airport est toujours compatible Air Tunes (je vous laisse activer Air tunes) Imprimante...


----------



## CorbeilleNews (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Est ce que depuis tu as pu réussir à faire la manip en WPA car le WEP est pas trop sûr ...

De quel adresse MAC il s'agit sur la borne airport : celles d'airport (il y en a 2 : une à 5 Ghz et une à 2,4 Ghz) ou celle de l'Ethernet ?

Merci


----------



## CorbeilleNews (26 Août 2011)

J'essaie de faire la même chose avec une Time Capsule mais je n'ai pas les mêmes menus.

Je pensais pourtant que la Time Capsule était une Airport Express avec un disque dur à l'intérieur ...

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## thomasdeniau (16 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !
Effectivement, ça ne marche qu'en WEP :-( Dommage...

Pour info, il faut utiliser Utilitaire AirPort 5.6 et non 6.0 pour faire ces réglages. Il semble que dans la version 6 on ne puisse plus configurer le WDS (il reste "Etendre un réseau sans fil", je pensais que c'était la même chose, mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner).


----------



## auchmi (7 Janvier 2013)

Hello minicos, 

J'ai bien tenté ta procédure ainsi que tant d'autres avec le routeur NetGear, mais impossible d'accéder à ces menus avec Airport Express nouvelle version et l'utility 6.x

Est ce que tu as rencontrer ce problème?? 
Je n'arrive pas à étendre mon réseau Wifi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 les bornes Apple ne peuvent étendre que des réseaux créés par une borne Apple.

Quand ça marche avec une autre source, c'est un hasard, et si c'était possible avec les bornes ancienne génération (soucoupes), en principe ça ne l'est plus avec les nouvelle génération.

Pour tenter le coup quand même, il ne faut pas utiliser le mode "étendre un réseau sans fil", mais le mode WDS.

Ce mode est masqué.
Pour le faire apparaître, appuyer sur la touche Alt dans l'onglet Airport de Airport Utility version 5.6. (je ne sais pas si ça marche dans 6.x).


----------



## CorbeilleNews (8 Janvier 2013)

En 5.4.2 tu l'as non masqué : je savais que j'avais raison de pas faire ces satanées mise à jour !!!


----------

